# Driving Tesla



## Pavel K (May 12, 2021)

Hi all. I was thinking to get Model 3 to drive for UBER, is anyone doing this ?. Tesla is expensive car to begin with, but gas and maintenance savings could be big.Currently driving 2019 CR-V.
Thank you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Pavel K said:


> Hi all. I was thinking to get Model 3 to drive for UBER, is anyone doing this ?. Tesla is expensive car to begin with, but gas and maintenance savings could be big.Currently driving 2019 CR-V.
> Thank you.


You will lose far more money with 
a tesla that you will with the honda...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pavel K said:


> Tesla is expensive car


You just answered your own question.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I took a tesla out for a test drive last night (they let you keep it overnight) and I ordered one today. It is an amazing and fun car to drive. With that said there is no way I'll ever let one of those filthy animals in my car. I have an old pos van for the passengers which costs me 30 cents a mile, including replacement cost and maintenence, to drive. No way a new tesla is going to be that cheap to drive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pavel K said:


> Hi all. I was thinking to get Model 3 to drive for UBER, is anyone doing this ?. Tesla is expensive car to begin with, but gas and maintenance savings could be big.Currently driving 2019 CR-V.
> Thank you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I tooka tesla out for a test drive last night (they let you keep it overnight) and I ordered one today. It is an amazing and fun car to drive. With that said there is no way I'll ever let one of those filthy animals in my car. I have an old pos van for the passengers which costs me 30 cents a mile, including replacement cost and maintenence, to drive. No way a new tesla is going to be that cheap to drive.


Congratulations on owning the " HOTTEST " CAR IN AMERICA.!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You will lose far more money with
> a tesla that you will with the honda...


Its a Wonder ANYONE Insures Tesla !


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I drive a Tesla. However, I don’t Uber in it. Too nice of a car and Uber doesn’t pay enough


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Chicago-uber said:


> I drive a Tesla. However, I don’t Uber in it. Too nice of a car and Uber doesn’t pay enough


it is far from nice ... looks cheap inside and out... at least the model 3s


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Pavel K said:


> Hi all. I was thinking to get Model 3 to drive for UBER, is anyone doing this ?. Tesla is expensive car to begin with, but gas and maintenance savings could be big.Currently driving 2019 CR-V.
> Thank you.


you will never get the money back ... it is way to expensive for a glorified golf cart...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

guano said:


> it is far from nice ... looks cheap inside and out... at least the model 3s


That’s ok. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. Personally, I love it. I just wish it was roomier. My other car is 2022 MDX. Now that one is roomy enough for me. Also, not for Uber. 😜


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

guano said:


> it is far from nice ... looks cheap inside and out... at least the model 3s


Were you in a Mazda 323 or a tesla 3? I don't know where you get the cheap inside and out, seemed pretty nice to me and a blast to drive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> and I ordered one today.


spill, which model?  I want a Tesla, may actually get one. But my current ride ext warranty doesn't expire for another year. Once that occurs, I'm in the market. Give my ride to my wife to get rid of her precious prius and I'll get a Tesla Y. Win win.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

guano said:


> you will never get the money back ... i


when you buy a Tesla you are not aiming to 'get your money back'. You seem anti tesla and that is fine. but when one cares about their ride and doesn't want an embarrassing prius let them have their ride choice.

and as noted here, it will his personal vehicle as well vs just for RS (which is a dumb idea anyway). 

Carry on.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Pavel K said:


> Hi all. I was thinking to get Model 3 to drive for UBER, is anyone doing this ?. Tesla is expensive car to begin with, but gas and maintenance savings could be big.Currently driving 2019 CR-V.
> Thank you.


Yes, use the Tesla and pick-up every Walmart and grocery store pjng!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> spill, which model?  I want a Tesla, may actually get one. But my current ride ext warranty doesn't expire for another year. Once that occurs, I'm in the market. Give my ride to my wife to get rid of her precious prius and I'll get a Tesla Y. Win win.


I ordered the 3 extended range. Don't care how others see me so I took the base white with black interior, base rims and did not get the full self driving. I can order the self driving later but this way it is a cheaper purchase and will likely keep the car tax value lower.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Be sure to get a Teslacut...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Be sure to get a Teslacut...
> 
> View attachment 595406


But . . . will it Burst Into Flames also ?!?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You will lose far more money with
> a tesla that you will with the honda...


When you consider no gas and no maintenance it’s not bad! There’s a ton of places to get free charging.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Why are there two identical threads?

There is this one: Driving Tesla

and there is this one: Driving tesla


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Why are there two identical threads?
> 
> There is this one: Driving Tesla
> 
> and there is this one: Driving tesla


There’s probably more than that tbh. Popular topic.


----------

